# Parallel Universe



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats you oppinion of this


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I have seen that documentary and many more like it and I do believe that we are just in one universe out of many. I subscribe to the idea that this universe is like a "bubble" floating in the froth of a multiverse, where many more bubble universes exist. 

My adherence to this idea is eloquently summarized in the Multiverse Wikipedia article.


> The concept of other universes has been proposed to explain why our universe seems to be fine-tuned for conscious life as we experience it. If there were a large number (possibly infinite) of different physical laws (or fundamental constants) in as many universes, some of these would have laws that were suitable for stars, planets and life to exist. The anthropic principle could then be applied to conclude that we would only consciously exist in those universes which were finely-tuned for our conscious existence. Thus, while the probability might be extremely small that there is life in most of the universes, this scarcity of life-supporting universes does not imply intelligent design as the only explanation of our existence.


Quantum Mechanics seems to support this theory as well, due to the strange nature of reality on the subatomic scale. Electrons can be more than one place at once and can seem to "dissapear", possibly briefly appearing in alternate universes? 

I think it is rather naive of us to believe that this is the only universe, similar to believing that this is the only planet, solar system, galaxy, ect. 

Disclaimer: Of course this could be completely wrong, but it is just the meme that happens to be in my mind in explaining the nature of reality. Scientists still need to study more, as we don't know all that much about anything if you think about it. :crazy:


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

Interesting, but I'd have to have some of the Math behind it fully explained to me to form an opinion on it. It certainly looks promising.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Marino do you have links to anything regarding multiverse theory "debunking" the intelligent designer theory.

To me a parallel universe might as well be where God excists, therefore if God excists he could keep the place we call reality in the way it is by creating a different reality keeping our reality in check, hence the physical laws we live by being different in the different reality, I dont know if that makes sense. And Im not starting a religious argument, only a theoretical one. I understand that infinite universes will at some point create the right enviroments ready for life, but still its a weak argument. I want know why they can claim it not being designed.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Not enough evidence to support it but if time travel becomes possible, I think it can possibly be true.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

slowriot said:


> To me a parallel universe might as well be where God excists, therefore if God excists he could keep the place we call reality in the way it is by creating a different reality keeping our reality in check, hence the physical laws we live by being different in the different reality, I dont know if that makes sense. And Im not starting a religious argument, only a theoretical one. I understand that infinite universes will at some point create the right enviroments ready for life, but still its a weak argument. I want know why they can claim it not being designed.


This is the argument that got me studying panentheism.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

slowriot said:


> Marino do you have links to anything regarding multiverse theory "debunking" the intelligent designer theory.
> 
> To me a parallel universe might as well be where God excists, therefore if God excists he could keep the place we call reality in the way it is by creating a different reality keeping our reality in check, hence the physical laws we live by being different in the different reality, I dont know if that makes sense. And Im not starting a religious argument, only a theoretical one. I understand that infinite universes will at some point create the right enviroments ready for life, but still its a weak argument. I want know why they can claim it not being designed.


And that God is part of a dimension that although we do not comprehend its composition may be the result of another designer's product.. And so on.. And so on.
So it can be infinitely possible that either one nor the other state of intelligent design/spontaneous abiogenesis exists, theoretically. So until the theory is applied, we won't know. We can answer that question so long as the means for attaining more insight are achieved.

Conveniently, theory often manifests before the testing to verify it is achieved.
So hypothetical concepts remain abstractions until the are repeatedly affirmed.
So the true answer to questions is? IMO it is to keep probing.

[EDIT] Facetious commentary Warning.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

A god existing in another universe is still extremely unlikely. If one existed in another universe that would mean it would have the power to influence this one and I see absolutely no evidence for that. Plus, if a god created the multiverse, then what created the god? It's illogical to START with something of infinite complexity. Intelligent Design is the same old tired argument of Creationism disguised as something else. If you don't know where something came from, try to work it out how it developed through natural processes. Don't just say "a god made it that way". 

Guys, lets keep this purely about other universes, not about deities. :wink:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Marino said:


> A god existing in another universe is still extremely unlikely. If one existed in another universe that would mean it would have the power to influence this one and I see absolutely no evidence for that. Plus, if a god created the multiverse, then what created the god? It's illogical to START with something of infinite complexity. Intelligent Design is the same old tired argument of Creationism disguised as something else. If you don't know where something came from, try to work it out how it developed through natural processes. Don't just say "a god made it that way".
> 
> Guys, lets keep this purely about other universes, not about deities. :wink:


Have you read Anselm's argument?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> Have you read Anselm's argument?


Yes, and it is one of the easiest arguments to refute. 

YouTube - Anselm's Ontological Argument


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Let us not degenerate this into a tautological mess and allow others to interpret this parallel universe thread in a non-theological discussion.. Rather let us return to the original thread discussion on Parallel universes, forget about God for now everyone.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, just a sidenote thought. 

So how probable do you guys think these ideas are. And if anyone can find articles on string theory concerning this or anything else please show us.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I know it isn't massively relevant to the parallel universes theory, but it is sexy string theory, and it is kinda old..

YouTube - Brian Greene: The universe on a string

Also, reading material on M-Theory..
:laughing:


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

I've watched many documentaries on parallel universes, or the idea of them. I think it's very possible that they do exist and that our universe is among many universes.


----------

